# Parmesan Breadsticks Recipe



## sarah (Jun 13, 2005)

2 packages(1/4 ounce each) active dry yeast
1--1/2 c warm water(110 to 115)
1/2 c warm milk
3 tbsp sugar
3 tbsp plus 1/4 c butter,softened,divided
1 tsp salt
4-1/2 to 5-1/2 c AP flour
1/4 c grated parmesan cheese
1/2 tsp garlic salt

in a large mixing bowl,disslove yeast in warm water.Add the milk,sugar,3 tbsp butter,salt and 2 c flour.Beat until smooth.Stir in enough remaining flour to form a soft dough.Turn onto a floured surface,knead until smooth and elastic,about 6-8 minutes.place in a greased bowl,turning once to grease top.Cover and let rise in a warm place until doubled,about 45 minutes.
Punch down the dough.Turn onto a floured surface,divide into 30 pieces.Shape each piece into a 6-in.rope.Place 2 in. apart on greased baking sheets.Cover and let rise until doubled,about 25 minutes.
Melt remaining butter,brush over dough.Sprinkle with parmesan cheese and garlic salt.Bake at 400 for 8-10 minutes or until golden brown.Remove from pans to wire racks.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 13, 2005)

Paulie does all the break baking around here.  I'm going to give him this recipe.  Thanks!!


----------



## sarah (Jun 14, 2005)

pdswife said:
			
		

> Paulie does all the break baking around here. I'm going to give him this recipe. Thanks!!


 
 i havent tried it myself yet pds! but its on my list,lets see how it comes out,looks delicious though


----------



## jkath (Jun 14, 2005)

Do you suppose these are similar to those at Olive Garden?


----------



## sarah (Jun 15, 2005)

i dont know jkath,sorry ,but i'll let u know how they turn out when i try making them...


----------



## jkath (Jun 15, 2005)

Another question - how many do you suppose this recipe would make?

I really want to make these!


----------



## sarah (Jun 15, 2005)

makes 3 dozen!!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 15, 2005)

The recipe says to divide the dough into 30 pieces...


----------



## jkath (Jun 15, 2005)

Now, see, Andy, if my caffeine had kicked in, I would have noticed that too....

(as always, being my usual dorky self!)


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 15, 2005)

...but such a nice dork!


----------



## jkath (Jun 15, 2005)

thank you.
I'm actually searching for a shirt I saw Carson Kresley wearing - it was orange with the word "dork" on it.


----------



## jkath (Jun 15, 2005)

no sooner were the words out of my mouth, as I found one! Wheeeeeeeeeee!


Okay, Sarah, now we're back to talking parmesan breadsticks.....


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 15, 2005)

It pays to advertise!


----------

